# Reins hurting my hands.



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

I had my first riding lesson yesterday which went pretty well, aside from barely being able to walk today.  Worked on doing circles and some trotting, but the reins were rubbing on my hands, at least my fourth finger when the horse threw her head down and my whole body was pulled forward every time it happened. Am I holding the reins too tight when I'm at a standstill, or should I be wearing gloves?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

defanitly get some gloves


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

There are riding gloves that are padded where you hold the reins. They help a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Need to stabilize your body and relax your hands so that the horse can't pull you forward like that. But that's going to have to come with time....talk to your instructor about this issue.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed on the posture part. But the gloves help too. Your local tack store should have some riding gloves, with extra fabric between the ifngers. They don't cost too much and are a lifesaver, especially on cold days. And in the show ring I like wearing gloves because I look a lot sharper for english things.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I would definitely first work on keeping your elbows at your sides- your arms should have about a ninety degree angle to them. That way when your horse pulls it acts as a shock absorber and you aren't hauled forward. And how are you holding your reigns, and what discipline are you riding? 

Other than that I would get a pair of gloves. Any gloves will do, but they should preferably be ones made for riding and if you have to choose between a size large or a size small go for a size small (as long as it's not TOO small lol, you should still be able to comfortably move), that helps a lot when tacking up and not having to put your gloves on and off over and over again.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

gloves! Also, it sounds painful, but if you want, you can go without them and wait for your hands to get used to them (I just got out of my winter gloves and used up half of my bandaid supply on blisters alone) thin-ish riding gloves are great though. They come in all sizes, just don't get some color like white that gets dirty quickly and should not be insulated or baggy (unless they are winter gloves)
Also, the horse should NOT being pulling her head down..it's just bad manners. Just giver her a little kick each time she does it. She'll learn you mean business soon enough and let up.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

get some cotton reins. i have a really nice pair of English ones.


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

Cinder said:


> I would definitely first work on keeping your elbows at your sides- your arms should have about a ninety degree angle to them. That way when your horse pulls it acts as a shock absorber and you aren't hauled forward. And how are you holding your reigns, and what discipline are you riding?


I'm riding English. I have the reins going between my ring finger and little finger with my fist upright.



ponyjocky said:


> get some cotton reins. i have a really nice pair of English ones.


I'm not really in a position to be spending money on reins at the moment, yesterday was the first time I've ever ridden a horse.


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

i think get some gloves i got some at the start of the year and they make a big diference but you could be holding the reins to tight to


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

You can get cloth reins. I looove them!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Gloves will be your cheapest and easiest option  I refuse to ride without them... gives you extra grip if you need it, and stops those blisters! I get told off for not taking enough contact, so certainly don't hang off my horse's mouth, and still get blisters just from the movement of the reins between my fingers, without gloves


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, gloves are best. And you can find some cheap ones at a petsmart that sells tack or has a horse section, that's what I did. Thin ones are best for me because I like the feel of the reins and seem more connected than if I had big giant thick ones.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Agreed on the posture part. But the gloves help too. Your local tack store should have some riding gloves, with extra fabric between the ifngers. They don't cost too much and are a lifesaver, especially on cold days. And in the show ring I like wearing gloves because I look a lot sharper for english things.


I just wanted to say that I love your signature! Made me laugh hysterically. Maybe from now on, I will tell people I picked up the wrong lead on purpose haha.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I too say get gloves - most definately.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's already been said enough that gloves are your friend, however no need to spend $100 on them, just some gloves that allow you to still feel through them (you have to remember that the horses mouth is attached to your gloves). You should not need them for too long if you have a good instructor. 


Also if you are at a lesson barn it should take minutes to change the reins from this 

Dover Saddlery | Circuit 5/8 Raised Laced Reins .



to this

Dover Saddlery | Colorful Rubber Pony Reins .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your first ever riding lesson! that is really exciting. It's normal to be really sore at first and even your hands will be sore. Riding is very athletic, make no mistake about it.

Gloves are good. Also, when you are just standing there listening to the teacher, be sure to give the horse some rein so it can relax. plenty. If you want it to stand still and it is standing still, then you need not "talk" to it anymore with your reins, so let them droop a little. If you keep them "on" (pressure on his mouth) all the time, it's like driving with the brakes on all the time; you'll wear out the brakes and soon they'll mean nothing to your horse.
be patient. There is a LOT to learn about riding . It takes YEARS to become a good rider, but you'll get comfortable at it in a few months.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

After tearing skin couple times I don't even get on horse without gloves (even in summer). There are cheap ones out there. In fact the pair I use for winter riding 3 years already is older leather gloves originally from the "human" store (either Walmart or Kohls).


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like gloves are the answer then, thanks guys.  I just hope I can stop bouncing in the saddle when trotting.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd get some gloves. My mare, an OTSTB, doesn't realize she can carry her own head yet and let me tell you those gloves come in handy! Mine are the cheap gloves you can get at your tack store or online for about $2-$3, the thin cotton pebbly palm ones. Even though they aren't very thick they work wonders.

I made the mistake of forgetting my gloves in my brush box once, and didn't bother to go back and get them. At the end of the ride my hands where raw and I had a few blisters. I'm never w/out then anymore!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

HaHa I'm not alone!  
I've Never had this issue before but a few weeks ago I changed barns/riding instructors and the horse she put me on, although great, is very head strong. By the time we were done I had two blisters on my fingers so yeah, I now have 2 pairs of riding gloves (It never fails that I lose/forget one so I have a spare for in my car).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey you woozies with sore hands. You're not shovelling enough manure that the shovelling keeps your hands tough.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i agree with the gloves and, if possible, the rubber reins. if i don't wear gloves i prefer the rubber reins for grip and comfort.


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

I had the same problem, adn I got some pretty expensive gloves of my Aunt, I have NEVER had a problem with them, and they have lasted 3 years, and clearly have many years to come, definetly get gloves if it hurts that much!


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

I've bought some Roeckl Chester gloves since, and they have made a huge difference when I'm riding.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Hey you woozies with sore hands. You're not shovelling enough manure that the shovelling keeps your hands tough.


_Unfortunately, not everyone has their own horse, which makes it pretty hard to shovel enough manure to keep hands tough. Some of us are lucky enough to afford lessons, and that is as close to owning as we can get. _

_Plus, last time I checked, I don't hold a pitch fork the same way I hold the reins, so there wouldn't be a callous build up there to prevent blistering anyways._


----------

